# Vandal’s first public service job



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Vandal had his first public service job at Mount Rushmore. Great place for a first time. 
I was hesitant to bring him in the ‘no pets allowed’ plaza with him being so young (10 months) but his boy needed him and Vandal stepped up big time. Vandal was focused on my autistic son and completely aloof to his surroundings. He made it possible for my son to enjoy the amazing “faces in the rocks”. I’m very sure my son couldn’t have had this experience without Vandal’s help not just at the park but on the many stops for deep pressure along the trip to the park. 
I’m so thankful to have him in our lives.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Great job, Vandal! What a good boy. You’ve done such an amazing job with him.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's wonderful!Great job


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Good boy Vandal


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Vandal.

Well done and a whole future of Well done(s).

Continued success!


----------

